
KGO-TV's San Francisco “Sutro Cam”, 11/25/1997 09:45AM - Lammy
https://web.archive.org/web/19971126032600/http://www.citysearch7.com/news/images/sutro_cam.jpg
======
Lammy
There's nothing special _in_ this photo of San Francisco, but "Webcams on
Wayback" is very interesting to me, and I found the URL for this one while
exploring. There are a few even earlier samples from the same URL, but this is
the first one with an explanatory caption.

The page here explains their software setup and has a photo of the camera, but
the embedded photo wasn't archived on this page and that (to me) is the more
interesting part: [https://web.archive.org/web/19961108144250/http://www.kgo-
tv...](https://web.archive.org/web/19961108144250/http://www.kgo-
tv.com/D/D3/D3.html)

